#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  COE Trivandrum B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*COE Trivandrum Year of Establishment:* 1939.

*COE Trivandrum Affiliation:* Travancore University.

*COE Trivandrum Mode Of Admission:* KEAM.

*COE Trivandrum Branches In Engineering:*

Civil EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringApplied Electronics and Instrumentation EngineeringIndustrial Engineering
*
CET Trivandrum B Tech Opening and Closing Rank 2014:*
Courses

SM

EZ

MU

LC

BH

BX

KU

SC

ST


AE

1083

2362

2278

2625

3722

-

-

24241

35139


CE

1042

1409

1429

2583

2373

4203

21617

9309

41253













CS

345

1078

733

638

824

-

-

7611

32510


EC

162

580

455

256

464

-

-

5245

1763


EE

471

1043

691

814

1301

2087

4282

11740

31455


IE

2430

4884

4788

4722

4966

-

-

31168

55564


ME

276

563

410

324

925

452

1030

3905

19094


AR

33

91

52

-

153

-

-

235

-



 
*CET Trivandrum B Tech Fee Structure 2015:* 

Tuition Fee for CET Trivandrum is Rs. 4,000/- Per Year.
*
CET Trivandrum B Tech Placements 2015:*
*COMPANY*

*ECE*

*AE*

*CS*

*MCA*

*EEE*

*ME*

*IE*

*CE*

*TOTAL*


ABB

1


1


2


1


*5*


AMAZON



2






*2*


APPLIED MATERIALS



1






*1*


BOSCH

5

0

1


8

2

0


*16*


COMMVAULT



2






*2*


ADP



3






*3*


AIRWATCH



9






*9*


HP



3


1




*4*


IBM

1

4

3

0

6

5

0

5

*24*


IFOSYS

20

19

11

3

37

18

9

27

*144*


INFORMATICA



1






*1*


INTERGRAPH



1





1

*2*


MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA





1

7



*8*


ARICENT

3

4

4


4




*15*


MU-SIGMA

2

6

2


4

2

1

4

*21*


NI INSTRUMENTS





1




*1*


ORACLE (DEVELOPMENT)


1

3






*4*


ORACLE (OFSS)

3

5

6


5

1

1

2

*23*


SAP LAB



2


1




*3*


FIAT-MAGNETIMARELLI






4



*4*


WIPRO

25

18

15

2

41

31

6

11

*149*


FLYTXT



1






*1*


ITC






2



*2*


LISTER

1

1







*2*


SUNTEC

0

2

1

1

1

2


3

*10*


MRF





1

2



*3*


IBS






1



*1*


NEST

8

13

4


5




*30*


L&T ECC





3

9


9

*21*


ROYAL ENFIELD






2

1


*3*


SAINT GOBAIN








2

*2*


VERIZON

2

2

1


2




*7*


TISMO


2







*2*


TEXAS INSTRUMENTS (intern)









*3*


GOLDMAN SACHS(Intern)









*2*


CYBAGE



4






*4*


QBURST


1

4


1

3

0

1

*10*


KITCO





1




*1*


UST GLOBAL


4

3


2

3

1


*13*


SOUTH INDIAN BANK








1

*1*


L&T






6



*6*


ONGC

3




3

4



*10*


APAR






3

1


*4*


BPCL


3






6

*9*



*48*

*49*

*50*

*5*

*78*

*70*

*17*

*57*

*374*



*71*

*82*

*88*

*6*

*127*

*100*

*20*

*66*

*588*



*54*

*50*

*50*

*17*

*102*

*123*

*19*

*117*




 
*COE Trivandrum Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*The College of Engineering, Trivandrum was established in 1939 as the first Engineering College in the then Travancore State. The institution owes its foundation to the bold and inspired vision of Sree Chithira Thirunal Balarama Varma, the then Maharaja of Tranvancore.
Initially the College was housed in the former office and bungalow of the Chief Engineer (present PMG Office). Maj T.H. Mathewman, a Britisher was the first Principal. Started as a constituent College of Travancore University, the College had an initial intake of 21 students each for the Degree and Diploma courses in Civil, Mechanical and Electrical branches. With the establishment of the Directorate of Technical Education in the late fifties, the College administration came under the control of the Government of Kerala. The College was shifted to the present sprawling 125 acres in 1960


*Central library:* With a large collection of books, periodicals and reports, the library serves the needs of the staff and students of this College. The library is kept open from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. on all working days.

The College Library consists of

1.  Reference section

2.  Lending section

3. Current periodicals section

4. Back volumes section

5. Book bank for students of Scheduled Caste/Tribe

6. Book bank for financially backward students

7. Reading room

8. Reprographic section

9. 100 seats with individual tables are provided in the reading room and current periodicals room for the convenience of the students

*COE Trivandrum Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The College has One mens hostel and ladies hostel located in very beautiful and healthy location. Both the hostels have very spacious rooms which provide comfortable and conducive atmosphere. These hostels have separate establishments and is headed by the Warden assisted by the Resident Tutors.
Mens hostel has 240 rooms and can accommodate about 550 students. The ladies hostel has 140 rooms which can accommodate about 300 students.
The warden assisted by the Resident tutors is the admitting authority for the hostel. The hostel mess is run by the mess committee elected by the students headed by the General Secretary and assisted by Mess Director and other members. The mess workers are appointed by the student committee and the salary paid by the students.

*COE Trivandrum Address:* Thiruvananthapuram Kerala, S. India. PIN: 695 016.





  Similar Threads: JMI New Delhi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities DAIICT B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Mesra B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Pilani B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

